# Diablo Challenge - How did you do?



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

First time for me on a road bike. The last few years have been on my single speed mountain bike, so I could drop back down to home in Clayton rather than end up in Danville.

Did 1:00:14, about 8 minutes less than with the mtb, but disappointed that I didn't have a new t-shirt to wear. I do have an issue with the timing system however. If they are on a chip system, time should start when you cross the line, not at the gun. I started my timer a few seconds before crossing the start and it showed 59:55 at the finish. If its a mass start race, no problem, first person across is the winner. But if its a timed event, it should be start to finish. 

Great event and a fun time. Shooting for 59:00 in real time next year. New bike arrives next month, which should save 4 pounds and at least a minute:thumbsup:


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Missed the shirt by 8 sec.*

I started in Wave 2. My computer read 59 min and 50 something, definitely under an hour. At the summit, the main timing machine's display, read only 1:04 something. I came in within Wave 1's 5min head start. 

I missed the T-shirt by 8 seconds. I am not sure when the clock actually starts because I did not see any timing wires or tape on the ground.

Good job nonetheless, you did get up Mt Diablo in an hour. There were alot of us this year that got an hour. Two guys missed under and hour by .1 seconds and another guy by .4. They got to be wondering if they only did one more pedal stroke or should not have looked back etc.

I'll take it for what it is and next year I'll be harder on myself and shoot for 55min and if I don't get 55min hopefully I still get under an hour.

I thought there was a 10 sec grace. In that case, I want my shirt!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> I started in Wave 2. My computer read 59 min and 50 something, definitely under an hour. At the summit, the main timing machine's display, read only 1:04 something. I came in within Wave 1's 5min head start.
> 
> I missed the T-shirt by 8 seconds. I am not sure when the clock actually starts because I did not see any timing wires or tape on the ground.
> 
> ...



You should change your name to climbingjunkie!

You are an inspiration to all riders. To go from nooB to elite climber in one year is very, very rare.

I guess when we were playing with RC cars and you were asking about carbon bikes, you were very, very serious and had big goals!!!

fc


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Thanks Francois*

Hey Francois, 

You're too kind =). You're the one that inspired me at the RC Track one year ago. You said one thing: "Riding keeps you young." You also said something about you can eat whatever you want if you ride. That was another motivation. I was practicing for the TOP Gun Challenge Race last year. You posted a photo of me holding my RC car...THAT was the wake-up call; I looked like a balloon! Thanks to you I started riding and made some goals. 

Next year. I will try even harder to break the hour. I got an hour and I should be happy but I will always be thinking about those 8 seconds. In celebration OR to bask in sorrow (don;t know which one), I have decided to get a new frame again for 2011 season. I've always wanted a naked carbon frame  .

I also want the shirt! :mad2: If I ever get it, I will frame it!


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

That's a great time, congrats. Yes, its a good idea to shoot for 55 and not worry about the extra 20 or 30 secs, but you know that you did the climb in less than 60 minutes. That counts more than the shirt.

The good thing is that now I have a 60 minute time in my garmin, so I have something to train with next year.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

EBrider said:


> I do have an issue with the timing system however. If they are on a chip system, time should start when you cross the line, not at the gun. I started my timer a few seconds before crossing the start and it showed 59:55 at the finish. If its a mass start race, no problem, first person across is the winner. But if its a timed event, it should be start to finish.


This is not as straightforward as it seems. To do individual timing they would need to replicate the sensor/timing set-up at the start (more money) and it needs to cope with hundreds of riders crossing the start line in close proximity. IMHO an event like this is much more like a mass-start race than an individual time trial. For an ITT you would need to start separated and possibly have a ban on drafting too. I don't think that many would like that for a hill climb, and it adds a lot more logistic problems on something of the scale of the Mt Diablo event. If you do mass start with individual timing, then someone at the back can get a faster time than someone at the front and "win" the event, even though they crossed the line second.

Maybe one lesson here is to start at the front next time.  

Anyway, congrats on getting a true sub-hour time based on your own timing!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

This is also a big issue in large marathon and triathlon events. In most cases they still use start gun timing, not individual start timing. In a big marathon it can take those at the back tens of minutes to get to the start line. They mitigate this by seeding the start ordering by performance, especially for pro and elite individuals.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Sheesh you guys are fast, im sad I missed it this year, I train on Mt D at least once a week. Although my best time to the top is like 1:20 lol. I guess its not too bad when youve only had a Road bike for a few months.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

ukbloke said:


> This is also a big issue in large marathon and triathlon events. In most cases they still use start gun timing, not individual start timing. In a big marathon it can take those at the back tens of minutes to get to the start line. They mitigate this by seeding the start ordering by performance, especially for pro and elite individuals.


Yeah, there were only about 30 people that came in between 1:00:00 and 1:00:30, so out of 1,500 or so, it didn't have a big impact. Just take a few minutes off and it wont be a problem.

Still though, most runs I have done have the chip sensor at the start and at the finish line so you have your real time. Leadville also did the same, but it took a long time to get 1,500 mountain bikes across the start line.

My disappointment probably has more to do with the fact I was expecting a true chip start to finish time. I hadn't noticed before that there was no start sensor for this event.


----------



## dwgranda (Sep 8, 2009)

I improved my sustainable power for climbs of 20-30minutes by 30% over the course of a year that I started riding. I've never gone flat out or paced myself on the edge of blowing up for this duration, though. This is a longer climb and I guess everyone is different but it appears doable especially if you lose weight as you improve(something I haven't been as good at).


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Rhymenocerus said:


> Sheesh you guys are fast, im sad I missed it this year, I train on Mt D at least once a week. Although my best time to the top is like 1:20 lol. I guess its not too bad when youve only had a Road bike for a few months.


My time for the 09 Mt. Diablo Challenge last year was 1:21:51. Your regular time is faster than my official finish time last year. I think you can do it also. Honestly, I would have never thought about getting under an hour in a year and shaving off 21min and 44sec. It also helped that I lost 30lbs in the course of a year not to mention the adrenaline during the event. We also got to cut corners by riding on the left side of the road.

You will definitely beat 1:20 on the day of the event. Make sure you sign up next year. It's the 30th anniversary. :thumbsup:


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> My time for the 09 Mt. Diablo Challenge last year was 1:21:51. Your regular time is faster than my official finish time last year. I think you can do it also. Honestly, I would have never thought about getting under an hour in a year and shaving off 21min and 44sec. It also helped that I lost 30lbs in the course of a year not to mention the adrenaline during the event. We also got to cut corners by riding on the left side of the road.
> 
> You will definitely beat 1:20 on the day of the event. Make sure you sign up next year. It's the 30th anniversary. :thumbsup:


For sure, im a Tri junkie atm coming from a running background (Ive done a few Half Marathons on Diablo + a 25k to the summit and back down to the Rock Quarry area near Clayton) I just need some more seat time. Im sure if I tapered and trained accordingly I could get a pretty good time. Im sure the adrenaline is pretty intense with everyone racing up the mountain, I always train solo.


----------



## imjps (Feb 15, 2005)

I came in at 1:10. 

Not a bad time considering I had to change a flat on the lower section of SouthGate due to a large goat head sticking out of the front tire. All in all, good times were had while I passed others and was passed by others.

Not sure if I could have broken 60 min, but I would have been close.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

*Mt Diablo Challenge Oct 7, 2012*

Anyone signed up for this in 2012? I'm signed up again but this year I got into Wave1. 

Does anyone have any tips for pacing or strategies for riding in Wave1? There will be alot of fast guys in this group and I do not want to blow up too early. It is difficult to pace myself when I am already going pretty hard. My goal is not to let too many Wave2 guys catch me LOL. I've already dropped an extra 8lbs from my 2010 weight; hope that helps.

My current times from the Athenian School on Mt. Diablo these last couple weeks have been 1:02:07, 1:00:54, 1:00:00 (soooo close) and another segment had me at 59:56 but probably not an official segment. It's labeled "Mt Diablo" I'm just trying to get to Devil's Elbow in 51:00-52:00min to give a little buffer time. Trying to shoot for 58:00 realistically. 55min is a little ambitious for me.

Thanks again and good luck to all again this year.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

I am riding in wave 1. Probably not in the shape I was two years ago, but my bike is lighter. The repaved start should save some time as well.

rcjunkie, if you are putting those times up by yourself, you should take 5 minutes off for race day. Between the adrenaline and other riders to pace, I think you are an easy sub 60 minutes.


----------



## LJ0913 (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm signed up. My goal is to take it easy up to the junction then shoot for 25 mins from junction to summit. We'll see how that goes. I rode tonight from home. Athenian to Junction was 31:47 mins. My goal is sub 1hr. This is my first Mt.Diablo Challange looking forward to it.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

I rode up this evening too in my RBR kit. Looking forward to the ride and beers at Pete's afterwards. 

Don't forget you pick up a lot of time from the pay station to almost the junction during the event because you can suck someones wheel. If you want to see how fast you can go, ride the first couple miles fast, recover on the rolling section, then hammer it again. I think the junction is about half way for time, but not miles.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

Good luck all!


----------



## LJ0913 (Nov 29, 2005)

Me too, EBRider. Pete's, is long over due.

Thanks for the tip! My best from Junction to Juniper is 18mins. My hope is to improve on that by 3 mins and get in the 15min mark. From there take it as hard as I can up to the summit.  



EBrider said:


> I rode up this evening too in my RBR kit. Looking forward to the ride and beers at Pete's afterwards.
> 
> Don't forget you pick up a lot of time from the pay station to almost the junction during the event because you can suck someones wheel. If you want to see how fast you can go, ride the first couple miles fast, recover on the rolling section, then hammer it again. I think the junction is about half way for time, but not miles.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

2012 coming up in a few weeks. Hopefully I can best my 58:45, unsure if it will happen with my current fitness. :/

Oh well, still a good time hanging out with other riders.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

I did my last time trial today before I taper off. Got a 1:01:08. Got my heart rate up finally to a max of 186. I did time trial yesterday in about 98 degrees and the best I could muster in the heat was a 1:04...heart rate was rediculously high and I was super thirsty before the pay station. It was about 5pm.

Wave 1 will be tough, I will try and settle into a group at a similar pace...my weakness is usually the second half after the junction...im only able to do 29 or 30min there...best I ever done was a 28:34 last month and I dont know what I did to get that time.

I usually run a power meter for training. Should I swap it out in favor of a lighter wheelset for the day of? What do you guys do? I'm thinking I'll be suffering too much to even look at my watts but I wonder if it will keep me in check in case I start to slack off.

Good luck all and thanks for the tips!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> I usually run a power meter for training. Should I swap it out in favor of a lighter wheelset for the day of? What do you guys do? I'm thinking I'll be suffering too much to even look at my watts but I wonder if it will keep me in check in case I start to slack off.


I'd take the power meter to make sure that I maintain my target Watts to the top, but that doesn't work for everyone. Particularly I'd moderate my efforts off the line to give a reasonable ramp up in power and avoid red-lining it due to adrenaline and attempts to keep up with faster riders. I'd also try to maintain power on sections that are less steep, since you can lose a lot of time on those. For the final stretch you want to ignore the power meter and make sure you leave it all out there and pick off as many flagging riders as you can!


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> I did my last time trial today before I taper off. Got a 1:01:08. Got my heart rate up finally to a max of 186. I did time trial yesterday in about 98 degrees and the best I could muster in the heat was a 1:04...heart rate was rediculously high and I was super thirsty before the pay station. It was about 5pm.
> 
> Wave 1 will be tough, I will try and settle into a group at a similar pace...my weakness is usually the second half after the junction...im only able to do 29 or 30min there...best I ever done was a 28:34 last month and I dont know what I did to get that time.
> 
> ...


How much weight are you really saving? Might not be worth it. But it sounds like you have done enough practice and know where to push when. Just do your best to time your blowup with the finish line.

Last year I went up on a steel bike with Aerobars, 2 water bottles, a pump, and a seat bag to thumb my nose at weight weenies. This year its just the bike and one bottle going up, thats a significant weight reduction and should save some time. I dont know how much half a pound from a power meter is going to do.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Rhymenocerus said:


> I dont know how much half a pound from a power meter is going to do.


It's insignificant - unless you finish at 1:00:08 and then the difference is one T-shirt.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for the tips again...i will empty out my pockets instead, I carry alot of weight in tools, tubes, pump, food etc. Thats over a lb easy. If i flat, its over anyway...i'll bring my gear but it will be at the top waiting for me.

I'll keep the PT unit on since i trained with it. Any last min changes is a bad thing the day before. The rotational weight is insignificant plus its centered around the hub. In 2010, my time was 1:00:07 but no PT unit. i was 8lbs heavier though...empty pockets should help this year.

I should be concerned of what I should be eating today. I'll have a rest day today. Rode 4x this week. 2x mt diablo time trials tues and wed. Thurs last short interval session. Yesterday easy spin. Season is almost finally over....oh wait there's Low Key LOL

Thanks again. This is my 4th year. Again good luck to all tomorrow!


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Quick question, I can drop a backpack in the sweats drop bag, right? I remember taking up a plastic bag with sweats in it last year and had no way to carry them down the hill other than wearing them (it was warm enough that I didnt need them).


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Rhymenocerus said:


> Quick question, I can drop a backpack in the sweats drop bag, right? I remember taking up a plastic bag with sweats in it last year and had no way to carry them down the hill other than wearing them (it was warm enough that I didnt need them).


I know you can drop off your gear to be driven up at the top.. I think it needs to be there by 8:10am or earlier. I will have a backpack to hold my cold weather gear and tools. Ill drop it off in the am at the start line. It will be cold in the early am...so far the last 3 years.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Good deal, just wanted to make sure backpacks were ok.

Yeah, I remember last year I was freezing my butt off warming up, even with tights, an under layer, arm warmers and a jersey. Ill be riding around like the Goodyear man tomorrow with tons more layers.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

Ugh, slow Wave 3 this year and slow all around times. 59:45, a full minute slower than last year, dont think I was willing to hurt enough. Still got my TShirt and had a good time! See you guys next year!


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Rhymenocerus said:


> Ugh, slow Wave 3 this year and slow all around times. 59:45, a full minute slower than last year, dont think I was willing to hurt enough. Still got my TShirt and had a good time! See you guys next year!


Good job, you still got under an hour more than once and more than one shirt hehe...

I didn't get a red shirt this year BUT I got a yellow one! Got 55:58...shocked myself and I even took it easy after Devil's Elbow because I made the cut off time of about 50min....drafting and pacing with a group totally helped, no time to slack. 

Thanks for the tips, they really helped! New goal: get a red shirt!


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> Good job, you still got under an hour more than once and more than one shirt hehe...
> 
> I didn't get a red shirt this year BUT I got a yellow one! Got 55:58...shocked myself and I even took it easy after Devil's Elbow because I made the cut off time of about 50min....drafting and pacing with a group totally helped, no time to slack.
> 
> Thanks for the tips, they really helped! New goal: get a red shirt!


What does a red shirt mean?

What wave were you in? I got caught in no mans land up top, no one to pace or draft with. I dont think my fitness this year would have let me go much faster anyhow.


----------



## rcjunkie3000 (Sep 5, 2009)

Rhymenocerus said:


> What does a red shirt mean?
> 
> What wave were you in? I got caught in no mans land up top, no one to pace or draft with. I dont think my fitness this year would have let me go much faster anyhow.


The original shirt for getting sub 1-hr was known as the "red shirt" and it was red for the previous years. Last year, it was Taleo green and this year it was yellow. I guess it's now known as the sub 1-hr shirt.

I was in Wave1. I was able to draft a group the first half of Diablo and shaved about 2min from my previous PR. For the second half, not much drafting, but I was able to keep the pace of the group that also helped me to shave off 3min off my previous PR. One thing I noticed is that i was able to keep my heart rate about 5-10bpm lower with a group than without. What was wierd was that I felt better today than when training solo. I surged but I kept myself in check and settled back with the group except after Devil's Elbow. Some really fast wave 2 guys passed my group and I jumped over to that train.


----------



## Rhymenocerus (Jul 17, 2010)

rcjunkie3000 said:


> The original shirt for getting sub 1-hr was known as the "red shirt" and it was red for the previous years. Last year, it was Taleo green and this year it was yellow. I guess it's now known as the sub 1-hr shirt.
> 
> I was in Wave1. I was able to draft a group the first half of Diablo and shaved about 2min from my previous PR. For the second half, not much drafting, but I was able to keep the pace of the group that also helped me to shave off 3min off my previous PR. One thing I noticed is that i was able to keep my heart rate about 5-10bpm lower with a group than without. What was wierd was that I felt better today than when training solo. I surged but I kept myself in check and settled back with the group except after Devil's Elbow. Some really fast wave 2 guys passed my group and I jumped over to that train.


Very nice. Thats a blazing time. The group dynamic is really an impressive thing, even uphill. Im going to try to get in wave 1 or 2 next year and run with the big dogs. Ive only run in Wave 3 for the last 2 years, there are still fast guys to work with, but its just not the same as latching onto a fire breathing pack of riders.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 9, 2009)

Opted for a mountain bike this year. Didn't get a shirt, but made it back to Clayton in time to catch the A's game at Mudville's. Couldn't have done that on a road bike.

Ended up with a 1:09 something and lots of encouragement from spectators.

Great job rcjunkie and rhymenocerus.


----------



## w-g (Mar 9, 2006)

Way to go and a good place to go.


----------

